# Breitling S/N Date Guide



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

After I bought my Navitimer I was trying to find out how to date it from the serial no when I was pointed to this site its contains all the info you need uder the serial number tabs

http://www.lesmala.net/jean-michel/navitimer/index2.htm

Year Serial Number of the Watch (chronograph) Serial Number of the Watch (non - chronograph)

1944 563659-568959 298262 - 313351

1945 568971-636507 313352 - 354254

1946 636508-692266 354255 - 406688

1947 703562-717737 406689 - 417234

1948 717784-728688 417235 - 448093

1949 728724-740210 448094 - 467655

1950 740405-769843 467656 - 498512

1951 769844-808456 498513 - 592542

1952 808457-817915 592543 - 646974

1953 817916-832126 646975 - 660248

1954 832127-844123 660249 - 690037

1955 844124-868778 690038 - 740339

1956 868779-889562 740340 - 861841

1957 889563-898029 861842 - 881067

1958 898830-910504 881068 - 890396

1959 910505-922163 890397 - 903387

1960 922164-933063 903388 - 917613

1961 933064-947803 917614 - 971814

1962 947804-963553 971815 - 995108

1963 963554-975997 995109 - 996458

1964 975998-1002734 996459 - 998198

1965 1002735-1060398 998199 - 1000198

1966 1060399-1122809 1000199 - 1002543

1967 1122810-1204581 1002544 - 1002743

1968 1204582-1262904 1002744 - 1002943

1969 1262905-1337825 -----

1970 1337826-1356899 1002944 - 1003103

1971 1356900-1382203 1003104 - 1003153

1972 1382204-1406566 1003154 - 1003213

1973 1406567-1426969 -----

1974 1426970-1433372 -----

1975 1433373-1439417 1003214 - 1003713

1976 1439418-1442922 1003714 - 1004083

1977 1442923-1448464 1004084 - 1004183

1978 1448465-1448473 -----


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for that. My Top Time is a 1967 according to that then.

Mike


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Thanks for that. My Top Time is a 1967 according to that then.
> 
> Mike


Yeah I saw that and thought of you tahts why I asked you what year yours was. :thumbsup:


----------

